# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Veiligheid in ziekenhuizen

## beestjes

Veiligheid in ziekenhuizen verre van aanwezig.

Ben laatst een poosje opgenomen geweest in een ziekenhuis en ben mij echt wild geschrokken van het feit dat je als patient overgeleverd bent aan zoveel gevaar.
Het gevaar dat je loopt als ziek persoon die extra kwetsbaar is en een lagere weerstand heeft dan wanneer je gezond en fit bent en gewoon thuis.
Het feit dat personeel voordat een patient (lijflijk) geholpen wordt, geen handen wast en ook na de zorg aan de patient worden er geen handen gewassen en gaat men zo verder bij de volgende.
Het feit dat er niet wordt schoongemaakt in een ziekenhuis.
Op de ziekenzaal, waar het een poel van bacterien is, iedere patient heeft zijn eigen wond/bacterien, komt er bij "afvegen" geen water of schoonmaakmiddel aan te pas. Een, veelal buitenlandse dame loopt met een spray of spuitbus rond en verspreidt alleen een (vieze) geur in de kamer.
Het personeel handelt in zo kort mogelijke tijd zaken af waar ze echt niet onderuit denken te kunnen, maar echte zorg voor de zieke patienten is er niet.
Zo kan het gebeuren dat de patienten op de zaal een heel dagdeel niemand zien, pech als je net op de po zit en geen bel hebt gekregen binnen handbereik en je door je aandoening niet meer kunt lopen en praten.
Zo kan het gebeuren dat doordat je geen zorg kreeg, je problematiek verergert, waardoor je weer dagen achter bent op je opbouwschema, op weg naar huis en dus langer in het ziekenhuis moet blijven. Het kan gebeuren dat je onnodig met veel pijn de dag of nacht moet doorzien te komen, alleen omdat men is vergeten je je juiste medicijnen te geven.
Het gevaar dat je loopt als je geopereerd bent en je moet in zó n vuile omgeving verblijven waar de kans dat je een infectie oploopt meer dan 50% is. Het feit dat men kan vallen, uit bed of in een poging zelf naar een toilet te strompelen omdat men niet reageert op de bel.
Dit zijn enkele van de observaties helaas.

----------

